

Productivity tips for internet startups - hippo33
http://www.launchbit.com/blog/4-productivity-tips-for-internet-startups/

======
envex
I liked the original title better.

That aside, I really like, and adhere, to the sleeping tip. In college (taking
design and development) there were always kids who would pull all-nighter and
then sleep during class. I never really understood the point.

Just go to bed at a decent time and if necessary, wake up earlier.

------
Nowyouknow
Pretty great article.I'm always so leery of outsourcing work, no one can do it
as good as I can! Maybe I need to change that.

